# 2007 Darton PRO 3000 bow review



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*darton*

thanks for the post, the 2.5 cam is a very interesting design and one that I think many will enjoy... this bow will be on this years test.

Jon


----------



## hoytwv (Jan 8, 2007)

I also have a Pro 3000..... Think you explained it pretty well..... I just got mine last week and I already ordered new strings and cables for it.... Other than that great bow!! :thumbs_up


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Gold Tip Pro 22 with pin nocks installed. Fletching 3 mini 1.5” Bohning Blazers totaled 302.8 grains +/- .2 grain.​ Not Gold Tip Pro 22 with pin nocks installed. Fletching 3 mini 1.5” Bohning Blazers totaled 202.8 grains +/- .2 grain.OOps​


----------



## Hereiam_74 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi guys. I'm very new here; first post actually. The reason why I signed up for this site is to seek out information on the Darton Pro 3000. Like some of you guys I just bought mine very recently; 3 days ago. I like everything else about it, but I do feel a little disappointted on the speed I'm getting. I met Ted, the sales manager of Darton, a few weeks back in a Toronto Hunting show and he told me (if my memory serves me correct) that his Pro 3000 (the very 1st produced) shoots at 338 fps. I got to shoot his and liked it. So hence I put in an order for one. But when I tested on the chonograph it only came out as 274. But mind you my bow setup and arrows are rigged up for hunting rather than competition or IBO. The specs I'm currently using are:

-Draw length: 28"
-Draw weight: 64# (that's what the weight tester machine said, even though my bow is a 50#-60#).
-Has a large peep site with string.
-Arrow weight 364 g.

Yes, I know I'm not using IBO standard test anymore, but even so I imagined my speed should still be at least 290 or so. Can you guys break it down for me why it's not where I imagine it would be?

Thanks.


----------



## Hereiam_74 (Apr 13, 2007)

If I remember correctly, which I believe it is, Ted said that the Pro 3000 was tested with a 29" draw length rather than the standard 30# and that the arrow grain was 6.1 rather than 5, plus a small peep hole was also used, and with all of these the IBO still came out as 333... Don't know why mine's only going 270-ish then.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Hereiam_74 said:


> If I remember correctly, which I believe it is, Ted said that the Pro 3000 was tested with a 29" draw length rather than the standard 30# and that the arrow grain was 6.1 rather than 5, plus a small peep hole was also used, and with all of these the IBO still came out as 333... Don't know why mine's only going 270-ish then.


IBO specs 70#30"grain arrow
My understanding Darton has tested at 60#30"grain arrow and got 333 FPS
My Pro3000 60#30"303 grain arrow 332 FPS


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

out of all the new dartons the only one I hear about is the pro 3000, is it the best, how about the 4000 and 5000, aren't they as fast or as accurate or what, just wondered.


----------



## Hereiam_74 (Apr 13, 2007)

whitetail99 said:


> IBO specs 70#30"grain arrow
> My understanding Darton has tested at 60#30"grain arrow and got 333 FPS
> My Pro3000 60#30"303 grain arrow 332 FPS


Well I assume that most IBO testing, if not all, are using the standard 30", 60# or 70#, and arrow weight of 5g/1# (300 or 350g). But Ted personally said to me that it was tested at 29", 60#, with a 6.1g/1# (366g). So obviously it got me thinking big that even with my hunting rig and a draw length of 28" I should be shooting around 305 fps, that's like 50 fps faster than all of my friends bows, including my old 206 Bowtech Tribute... I don't know, maybe I misheard or misunderstood Ted, but my younger brother was at the Hunting show too and he even said that he heard the same thing I heard. Ted seems like a good guy and I don't think he would lie or intended to lie to me. After I tested my Pro 3000 yesterday it makes sense that perhaps it was tested according the specs you said. I feel a little disappointed right now since I was considering buying the Bowtech Allegience. But I mean the Pro 3000 is still a very good bow and I'll keep it... Well I guess I'll just e-mail Darton and see what they say.


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

im guessing im around 300-310 due to i used a pro chrono but it was indoors and without the lamps... so i cant give u a definate number but 

setup: 59 lbs. 28" module, small dloop, (super peep w/aperature) sts, 
297 grain series 22, shot from 3-4 feet


(before adjusting brass nocks on string)

298-300 FPS average

(after adjusting brass nocks to Whitetails measurments) :wink: 

I had a max reading of 310 FPS about 7 reading in the 300-307 FPS catagory

-steve


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

Hereiam_74 said:


> The specs I'm currently using are:
> 
> -Draw length: 28"
> -Draw weight: 64# (that's what the weight tester machine said, even though my bow is a 50#-60#).
> ...


I'd think that with your weight arrow at your specs you should be able to pick up another 10-15 f/s.

What kind of nocking point/loop setup are you using? Excess mass there can have a large effect.

I'd try going to a less massive peep which doesn't use a cord. I've had good results with a Shurz-a-Peep; G5 offers a magnesium peep which would offer even more weight savings. You may need to fiddle with it a bit to tune the peep rotation, but even with the factory string you should be able to get it to work. A loop should also provide some control over the rotation during the draw. A side benefit: you'll probably also be a bit quieter without the peep cord flapping about during the shot.

After that I'd try changing the number of speed nocks on your string. According to what others have posted, as you go down in drawlength, you're probably better off with fewer speed nocks.

Bon chance......


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

Had the Pro3000 outside at the range today... I sighted in my pins out to 60 yards and it was really shooting nice! I really think darton has done there research with this bow.. When shooting the bow i totally forget its a 6 1/4 brace height bow it shoots very well and really fast.. I was shooting from about 80 yards with my 60 yard pin aiming high and I was getting decent groups and this is the first time I have ever shot the pro3000 beyond 30 yards!! 

-steve


----------



## Hereiam_74 (Apr 13, 2007)

Whitetail99,

When you first got your Pro 3000, did it have string silencers on it? If not, when you fired without them, was it still pretty quiet? I noticed in the General Discussions where you had your bow picture up, you didn't have silencers.

When I got mine there were string silencers attached on it already. I'm curious to know how much speed did I lose by having these. The Bow Shop guys said that I'd probably have lost about 6 fps with them. Wondering if you think this is accurate also.


----------



## Hereiam_74 (Apr 13, 2007)

Dartman,

Thanks for your help. I'm very new to this forum. And I'm also very new to archery and bow hunting so I'm not quite proficient in archery vocabs, grammars, definitions, etc. Just started last October.

Speed nocks? They're those little gold bracelet looking things that are squeezed on to the centre of the bow string where your arrow nock clips on when ready to fire, right? If so then I have 3 of them on the string. Two on top and one on bottom.

Well on my bow string there are also two little black silencers. They were put there already when I got my bow. Wondering how much speed those silencers would take away.


----------



## Hereiam_74 (Apr 13, 2007)

ONT-archer-ARIO said:


> Had the Pro3000 outside at the range today... I sighted in my pins out to 60 yards and it was really shooting nice! I really think darton has done there research with this bow.. When shooting the bow i totally forget its a 6 1/4 brace height bow it shoots very well and really fast.. I was shooting from about 80 yards with my 60 yard pin aiming high and I was getting decent groups and this is the first time I have ever shot the pro3000 beyond 30 yards!!
> 
> -steve


I have a question. When you sighted your bow in, did you find that the further out you shot your bow the more the arrows started moving to the right of centre? For instance when I shot at 10 yards it was dead centre in the yellow. As I moved to 20 yards and shot it the arrows grouped a little to the right into the red zone. And as I went to 30 yard range the arrows grouped a little more to the right into the blue zone... I don't know, maybe I'm a poor shooter and my hand's torquing or something. Just wondering.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Hereiam_74 said:


> Whitetail99,
> 
> When you first got your Pro 3000, did it have string silencers on it? If not, when you fired without them, was it still pretty quiet? I noticed in the General Discussions where you had your bow picture up, you didn't have silencers.
> 
> When I got mine there were string silencers attached on it already. I'm curious to know how much speed did I lose by having these. The Bow Shop guys said that I'd probably have lost about 6 fps with them. Wondering if you think this is accurate also.


Yes the string silencers are on all bows from the factory I think. I don't like them personally they cut down on string vibration yes but are no way durable enough for my volume of shooting. The do cost you speed and I would agree -6/8 FPS might be right. I use STS doubles on all my bows and they work better than any string mounted silencer made. I was thinking about you exchange with Ted. I think its possible that when your asked the same question many times you sort of have a condition response answer that might not be the right answer to your question. When ever you shorten the draw the speed goes down. At 28" you might only want to have 5 brass nocks for best speed. Your arrows slowly grouping right of center is either a spine issue or most likely a rest location problem. I use a 6 power scope and at 15 yards i have it on the center X at 50 yards its right on the X .


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

Hereiam_74 said:


> I have a question. When you sighted your bow in, did you find that the further out you shot your bow the more the arrows started moving to the right of centre? For instance when I shot at 10 yards it was dead centre in the yellow. As I moved to 20 yards and shot it the arrows grouped a little to the right into the red zone. And as I went to 30 yard range the arrows grouped a little more to the right into the blue zone... I don't know, maybe I'm a poor shooter and my hand's torquing or something. Just wondering.


diddo on the rest location id say... If i were u id search "walk back tuning"

works good

-steve


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

Hereiam_74 said:


> Dartman,
> 
> Thanks for your help. I'm very new to this forum. And I'm also very new to archery and bow hunting so I'm not quite proficient in archery vocabs, grammars, definitions, etc. Just started last October.
> 
> ...


Well, I hope I'm being helpful.......

"Speed Nocks" would be crimped onto your bowstring in two locations, with a cluster of them near each of the cams. They are probably covered with black heat-shrink tubing. They are intended to enhance the speed of the arrow (and hopefully quiet the string) by altering the harmonics of the string. The factory generally has a single recipe for installing the nocks on the string for a particular model bow; since individual setups (& therefore bowstring harmonics) vary widely, the factory setup can often be improved upon.


If you have three brass nocking points on your center serving, you could definitely pick up some speed there. Each brass nocking point could be robbing 3-5 f/s.

If you're not using a loop, and your nocks fit your center serving snuggly, you should be able to get by with a single brass nocking point or a single cushion button (as sold by Tru-Fire). Nock the arrow against the top of the nocking point and clip the release below it.

If you're using a loop, you should have (at the most) one brass nocking point. With a loop you can even forego the brass nocks completely by using some tied-on serving as a nocking point.

So, loop or no loop, you should be able to pick up a half-dozen f/s by changing your nocking system.

Combine that with a different peep setup and you should be solidly in the 280's. As already noted, ditching the string leaches should also help. I wouldn't be a bit surprised if you hit the 290 mark.


----------



## Hereiam_74 (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for your help guys, Dartman, Whitetail99 and Ont-archer-rio.

I think I know where to go from here now. Either that or I can just accept my current speed since I'm just shooting deers with it:heh:


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Glad to help.. its a great bow!


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

I shot a 3000 one week ago Saturday even though it was a RH model. You guessed it,I am a leftie. 63# at 28 1/2" DL with peep and no sting leeches. Carbon Express Maxima Hunter @ 315gr. It shot 314- 315fps over a 20 shot string. BTW for the lefties, the LH model was supposed to start production today 16 April 2007 and according to a long time dealer who knows who to talk to there they did.


----------



## Hereiam_74 (Apr 13, 2007)

whitetail99 said:


> Glad to help.. its a great bow!



Actually, whitetail99, I have another question for you concerning arrow spines and arrows swerving in flight. I know this has nothing to do with the topic at hand anymore. But anyhow, rather than getting new arrows with stiffer spines, could I just get lighter grained broadheads in order to correct the arrow flight? For instance right now I shoot 100g broadheads. Would it work if I use 75g heads? Just wondering.

Today I shot a 315g arrow on my 64# dw (should be 320g, but oh well) and it flew 300 fps. So I guess if I fixed a couple more things which dartman suggested to do (thanks bro) then my bow would definitely be faster.


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

sry whitetail if i cut in lol

But yes the lighter the tip/insert the stiffer the arrow will become...

but make sure your overall weight is still 5 grains for 1 pound of draw weight!

-steve


----------



## Hereiam_74 (Apr 13, 2007)

ONT-archer-ARIO said:


> sry whitetail if i cut in lol
> 
> But yes the lighter the tip/insert the stiffer the arrow will become...
> 
> ...


Thanks bro. Now I have a much clearer picture on how to tinker with my bow. Oh man, do I feel sorry for Mister Big Buck and his buddy(ies) this coming October.


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

HAS ANYONE TESTED THE PRO3000 AT 70 lbs 30" draw 350 grain arrow!!!!

thats what i want to know...?

-steve


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*darton*

The bow test on AT will have arrows at various grains/lb (as did last yrs)- the bows are being setup now at will be tested @ 60lb 29" per the input/polls on ATers. The discussion has been what arrow weights to tests, so far we are considering 300, 360, 420 and 540 grain. The test takes considerable amounts of time (especially vibration), and we have yet to make a final decisions on some of this... maybe this wknd. 

By the way the Dartons PRO3000s draw cycle is rather agressive, I was personally interested in the design and I am happy to be testing this product.


Jon Teater


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

looking forward to seing the test results!!

-steve


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I shot my first out door 3D with this bow and its great. I am going to have to make a change to my pins. I currently shoot 20,30 and 40 yard pin settings. The 20 is so close to the 30 it made it difficult to gap shoot targets under 30 yards. So this mean i am going to try to shoot it with out a 20 yards pin just leaving me with two pins.. 30 and 40 that it! I will {should} have a better picture of the target and with 332 FPS I can be off by 4 yards on most targets and still be in the 10 ring.


----------



## Greenbear (Jul 4, 2006)

*The quest for speed*

Hi guys

I am a new Darton user, I have previously used Jennings compounds in the 80's before switching to Fita recurve. I pulled my old Jennings out the other day for a bit of fun and thought we'll give compounds another go.

So I went and bought an Executive Vegas and like it so far. What I can't understand is this obsession with speed. Chasing that extra 50 fps baffles me. When I used to use compounds 235 fps was considered fast, and I shot with and without sights. All the new compounds I have shot are way faster than this but are no more accurate in themselves. Yes you can close your pin gaps right down but are we taking the skill out of the game?

I shoot perfect or near perfect rounds on our club hunter course (unknown distances varying from 8 to 70 yards that are changed monthly) with my old compound with it's wide pin settings, so the new bows extra speed gets me no advantage there.

I only bought the new bow so I would be shooting something I could get warranty/spares and back up for.

I sometimes think that if we get to the point where we are shooting so flat that we only need one pin we may as well be shooting a gun.

Just a thought,

Mark


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Greenbear said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am a new Darton user, I have previously used Jennings compounds in the 80's before switching to Fita recurve. I pulled my old Jennings out the other day for a bit of fun and thought we'll give compounds another go.
> 
> ...


Well you will / would have a fantasic future in competitive 3D .


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

Greenbear,

First, welcome to AT! 

Second, welcome to Dartonland!!  I'm glad Darton had something to fit your needs.



Greenbear said:


> ....Yes you can close your pin gaps right down but are we taking the skill out of the game?


OK, I'm a bit of a speed nut. My first C.F. rifle was a .220 Swift, and there are no regrets there. C.F. rifles are no-nos on deer here, so I use the next best thing: a smokeless Savage ML.

Choosing a gun (or bow) with a flatter trajectory doesn't reduce the demands upon my shooting ability; after all, as you put it, "_All the new compounds I have shot are way faster than this but are no more accurate in themselves_." They do reduce the negative effect of holding for the wrong range, and even though I carry a laser rangefinder, circumstances often don't allow for its optimum use.

With a handful of bow models flirting with the 350 f/s IBO mark, I believe we're approaching the limit of what is possible. The easiest way around that limit is to redefine the standard for arrow weight, but most hunters aren't buying that. Most hunters won't buy into a really nasty draw:force curve, either. So, even a 350 f/s bow will require some range compensation by the 40 yd mark, so I don't see the advent of a "one-pin" bow anytime soon. In fact, I'd bet that most of the sights with seven or more pins are bought for speedbows.

It sounds like the Vegas is well-suited for your methods; in that case, I wouldn't feel a bit under-gunned with it. I hope it furnishes you with many, many hours of great service.


----------



## Greenbear (Jul 4, 2006)

*G'day and thanks Dartman.*

Thanks for the welcome,

I actually was lucky to get the Darton, I was looking for a new compound as I had said, but could not find one long enough. I shoot with fingers and my old Jennings were 49" ATA, and I could not get used to the proximity to me of the limbs on the new shorter bows when at full draw. (I was also experiencing slight finger pinch)

So I was searching for one as much over 40" as possible. I had looked at a Martin Scepter 4 and some Hoyts but they were very expensive, I then stumbled across the Executive Vegas and thought this looks the ticket. Good length, smooth CPS cam system, machined riser and not bad looking either.

And to top it of my Pro Shop had one that fit me perfectly. They had ordered it in for someone, who then did not buy it, so they were selling it below cost to move it (they are a Matthews only kind of place).

I could not get the cash out of my pocket quick enough. It is way fast enough for me and I reckon this one will last longer than I will.

Last Darton I shot was an SL5000 back in the early eighties, boy they have come a long way.

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Accuracy and consistancy..I have really put a lot of hard hits on my Gold Tip Pro 22'S and pin nocks have been tough as nails. I have had several hard hits and they usually break the nock its self. Once in a while I have destroyed the metal pin. I did not think robin hood was realistic possible. Any ways it was a 30 yard shot and I was checking my Sword 3rd plane sights when it happened.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I shot my personal best round of 3D today. It was in a MASO event I took 2 8's and 16X's {count as 12's in this organization} for a total of 328 with 16X's. I could not be happier with this bow. Speed , accuracy and forgiveness. I have found that this Darton Pro3000 really works for me.


----------



## Hereiam_74 (Apr 13, 2007)

I find the Pro 3000 pretty accurate as well. Being a beginner I've never shot anything 40 yards or over, as there was no place with that length for me, but the other day I finally got to do it and it was damn accurate.

Oh and I found out the reason why my arrows keep on shifting right as I move in distance. It was cause I didn't tigten my trophy ridge sight tight enough thus every time I shot it keeps on moving. Now my Darton shoots beautifully... Still a tad disappointed in the speed though.


----------



## Kristian 5059 (May 8, 2007)

I work in a shop that sells dartons and that pro 3000 is a sweetheart of a bow i got one on the way i just gotta sell the marauder first.


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

my marauder got replaced with the pro3000 aswell... marauder is a sweet shooting bow dont get me wrong i just wanted some extra jump for the 3d course... I liked the marauder for how SMOOTh the draw was.... 

-steve


----------



## DMaverick (Apr 14, 2003)

I'll be shooting my first 3-D with the new Pro 3000 in a week, and I am pretty excited about it. I love mine, quiet, smooth, and easy to shoot, plus my pin gap is so much less than my old Maverick

Do you guys find it interesting that everybody is talking about the new PSE bow like they are, yet the Pro 3000 with pretty much the same specs is getting the same kind of speed, and yet again, Darton is coming in under the radar? Kind of interesting really, I shoot a ton of shoots in the Mid Missouri area, and if a see one other guy shooting a Darton at any of these tournaments, it is a miracle. I just don't get it. The Pro 3000 is my 4th Darton bow, and they just keep getting better!!!


----------



## Kristian 5059 (May 8, 2007)

Its the same way here in canada theres not to many people shooting 
darton but the guys who are do really well. 

ONT-archer-ARIO do you get your darton stuff from bob and jeff in 
winnipeg?

"my marauder got replaced with the pro3000 aswell... marauder is a sweet shooting bow dont get me wrong i just wanted some extra jump for the 3d course... I liked the marauder for how SMOOTh the draw was".... 

I feel the same way the marauders nice but who would say no to a Pro
3000 for $600


----------



## Hereiam_74 (Apr 13, 2007)

Kristian 5059 said:


> I feel the same way the marauders nice but who would say no to a Pro
> 3000 for $600


What city do you live in and what store did you buy it from to get the Pro 3000 for $600?? Wow, I got mine for $839. I'm in Cambridge, Ontario.

Three of my friends shoot Mathews and just because they do and talk a lot about them (almost nonstop!), I've come to despise them that's why I bought the Darton to kick them and their bows asses!


----------



## Kristian 5059 (May 8, 2007)

Hereiam_74 I live in saskatoon and i run the archery department 
at wholesale sports i pay dealer cost for all my products because i 
buy them from the canadian distributors i get darton, sword acusite, 
truball, innerloc , dead down wind , ams ,sts, bow jax ,carbon impact and quailty archery products for dealer cost, it helps that im good friends with 
the distributors. Its pretty nice and lots of people think thats cool but i dont always get to use them being i almost never get saturdays off and thats when most of the 3-D shoots are around here .


----------



## Kristian 5059 (May 8, 2007)

oops sorry guys i meant 800


----------



## darton62 (Apr 27, 2007)

i just orderd my new pro 3000 for $769.95 and as a special introductory offer it comes with a free dozen cx arrows.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Well I am glad to say I shot my highest score ever in the 1st Leg of the National Triple Crown event. 405 15X in MBR took five 8's and of those two were just bad shots. The other three were on big targets and I was just aiming in the wrong spot! None the less I am extremely grateful for my Pro3000


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

A review of the last 5+ months of shooting this bow. Most impressive is the cams. Its easy to take for granted but the Darton pro series cams have the least lean on any bow I have compared them to. Next would be ease to shoot. It doesn't leave me worn out from shooting. I shot 50 3D targets at the 3rd leg on the national triple crown. 10 on the defense coarse and the 40 for the shoot. Afterwords I was ready to go back to the defense coarse again just to play.


----------



## aek (Jul 20, 2007)

*Darton Pro3000 Guy*

I am currently in the market for a Darton Pro3000. I have a guy who is going to sell me one for $480.00 brand new. I ran the figures, and found out that since my draw length is only 25.5" the Darton Pro3000 would be my best bet in keeping up arrow speed. My question is, What if I went with another bow that was 26" in draw length. Would half an inch really make a difference? Any thoughts?


----------



## ken l (Jan 7, 2006)

hi looking at the darton AS300 any one shoot one of these and how are there


----------



## bob6x (Jan 14, 2010)

*darton pro parts*

hello darton fans looking for a set of #4 mods for pro1000 these are 28 inch draw can swap or buy i have #5 29 inch :teeth:


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

aek said:


> I am currently in the market for a Darton Pro3000. I have a guy who is going to sell me one for $480.00 brand new. I ran the figures, and found out that since my draw length is only 25.5" the Darton Pro3000 would be my best bet in keeping up arrow speed. My question is, What if I went with another bow that was 26" in draw length. Would half an inch really make a difference? Any thoughts?


AEK the Darton 3000 is a great bow and sounds like a good price. I wouldn't go an extra 1/2" in draw as that is alot and will likely throw your form out and you will not shoot well.
Another thought would be to look into the new 3500s built for short draw. I set one up a couple weeks ago and was impressed 27" 55lb. about a 310gr arrow ( well over IBO ) and it shot 299 ft/sec.


----------

